
Larry Page's Grandfather Kept A Lead Pipe To Defend Against His Employers - j_baker
http://www.businessinsider.com/larry-pages-grandfather-kept-a-lead-pipe-as-a-weapon-in-case-he-had-to-bludgeon-his-employers-2012-1
======
bediger
The HN headline is dramatically wrong: _My grandfather was an autoworker, and
I have a weapon he manufactured to protect himself from the company,,,_

Grandfather Page didn't have to protect himself from his employees, but rather
from the auto-manufacturer where he worked. Big difference.

~~~
j_baker
Hence why I wrote "employers" rather than "employees". :-)

------
benologist
Pointless summary of [http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2012/01/19/best-companies-
google...](http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2012/01/19/best-companies-google-larry-
page/)

